# Is this the proper seat? Help please



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

Need some advice. I found this seat close enough to home. My 67 Temp Custom calls for a bench. This one is from a Chevelle, is it right for my car? Thanks a lot guys. I'm still learning the details of these cars.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Should fit. 

My dad did the opposite trade way back when and used a Pontiac bench in his Chevelle......only thing was the Pontiac seat was nicer because it had a fold down arm rest.

Not sure if the Tempest Custom got an armrest or not but I'm pretty sure a Lemans would have the feature being a little more upscale.


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

I have seen a few benches with the fold down arm rest. I'm not looking to put the car back to 100% stock but is one version better than the other? Need opinions please. 
Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

My Opinion. Any version of a bench seat is good because you can have sex on it. Bucket seats -not so good, but can be done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

PontiacJim said:


> My Opinion. Any version of a bench seat is good because you can have sex on it. Bucket seats -not so good, but can be done.:thumbsup:


atriot: Lol! Now I just need to find the right one for me that doesn't cost a small fortune!


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

PontiacJim said:


> My Opinion. Any version of a bench seat is good because you can have sex on it. Bucket seats -not so good, but can be done.:thumbsup:


:lol::thumbsup:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

PontiacJim said:


> My Opinion. Any version of a bench seat is good because you can have sex on it. Bucket seats -not so good, but can be done.:thumbsup:


Jim, the old Ramblers had a front seat that folded flat down even with the back seat........you just had to get your girl to ride in a Nash first........


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Year for year, all A bodies shared the same seat frames. If that seat is out of a '66 or 67 Chevelle, it will bolt right in. If it's an earlier or later seat, it won't. Given the same year, the only difference is the foam (in some cases) and the upholstery pattern.


----------



## Shacks67NR (Aug 7, 2014)

chuckha62 said:


> Year for year, all A bodies shared the same seat frames. If that seat is out of a '66 or 67 Chevelle, it will bolt right in. If it's an earlier or later seat, it won't. Given the same year, the only difference is the foam (in some cases) and the upholstery pattern.


Thanks man. That's what I thought, just needed some reassurance


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Shack, sent you mail. I have a 66' bench for a Tempest in the shed if your interested, I'm only about a half hour from you.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> Jim, the old Ramblers had a front seat that folded flat down even with the back seat........you just had to get your girl to ride in a Nash first........


Yep, they did. It was a feature they advertised about the car. The upside down bathtub look is unique and not so attractive to some, but I like different and think they make a wild street rod if done right. Looked at one about 20 years ago, but it was just too rusty. My buddy has a 1950 Nash Airflyte wagon professionally done with small block, leather interior, custom dash, bright red -even polished under the hood. I go to the Myrtle Beach car show with him and he shows it. The car has wide tires out back and is lowered on the ground. His most asked question? How do you change the tires if you get a flat? The wheel well openings are almost level with the rocker panels. He tells them real serious like that when the tires wear out, you can't change 'em. You just throw the car away because you can't drive it anymore. People give him quite the puzzled look! LOL. But actually, you have to drop the rear suspension to change the back tires and deflate the front tires to squeeze them out -no air bags to lift that baby.:smile2:


----------

